# Best Kit And Kilo Recipes



## DrewCarey82

Okay, theres always plenty of All Grain recipes on here but I know there are heaps of kit brewers on here as well.

No doubt we'll get a few ribs about better yeasts and all that stuff that most kit brewers dont bother with.

I have a fair few fav's but am after some more yummy beers to try.

And please no AG guys telling about recipes they made 10 years ago the inevitable "but I could never brew a kit again".

All recipes keep to 22-28 degrees.

1. 
Brewcraft Belgian Ale.
Ultrabrew.(500g light malt+250g MD+250G D.
2kg of nectarins boiled for an 10 mins then simmered for 30 mins with constant mashing using a potato masher.
Throw all into a fermentator for 7 days, then rack for another 7 days.
Best at 4-7 weeks in the bottle as it has a real full nectarine flavour in the mouth which dissapates after this time.

2. 
Morgans Blue Mountain Lager.
Ultrabrew
Primary 7 days, rack for 7 days, simplest recipe and smoothest beer you'll taste good @ 2 weeks fantastic after 6 weeks.

3. 
Coopers Draft.
Coopers Brew Enhancer 1.
Cheapy, Primary 7 days, rack for 7 days, simplest recipe and smoothest beer you'll taste good mates who love Tooheys new go Burko over this best with 4 weeks in the bottle gets better with age obviously.

4. Black EI pale ale. 
500g LM, 500g Dextrose Cascade hops. lovely appley taste Primary 7 days, rack for 7 days, simplest recipe and smoothest beer you'll taste good mates

5. Beermakers Old.
500g dark malt, 500g light malt. Primary 7 days, rack for 7 days,
Best @ about 6 weeks similar too tooheys old.

Post away peoples interested to grab some more recipes


----------



## sluggerdog

This was the best kit + kilo recipe I did when I was doing that kinda thing..

Now that I have run out of grain I decided to do it again last weekend (still fermenting of course) Am looking forward to see if it still is as great as I remember.

Morgan's Canadian Light
500 Dex - 250 DME - 250 MD
10 grams Halleratu
10 grams Tettanger 

Originally done with safale (no fridge back then) but this time around I am doing it with wyeast danish lager


----------



## homekegger1

Made a very nice CPA recently.

Coopers Pale Ale 1.7kg
Brew Enhancer 1 1kg
Light Malt Powder 500gm

Primary for 7 days, rack for seven days. I keg my beer so it was nice after about a wekk in the keg, and got nicer as time went on. Although it didn't really last that long.

Cheers and beers

Craig


----------



## troywhite

*Licorice Stout*

Made this recipe up and it tastes bloody great. If you can resist and leave it in the bottle for a couple of months it is a dream.
_
Coopers Stout 
500g Dark Malt
300g Licorice
500g Soft Brown Sugar 
Coopers Supplied Yeast (Ale) 
20g Fuggles Hops
_
Chop up licorice and add to pot of boiling water. Boil for 10 minutes. Add Can contents, DME and sugar and 10g of the hops and boil further 5 minutes. Disolve in last 10g of hops.

Dump the whole lot in the fermenter. Don't bother straining.

Bottle with normal priming. Store and forget for a while.


----------



## muga

Black Rock - East Indian Pale Ale
500g Dex
250g DME
250g MD

Pitch @ 24
Ferment @ 18
Primary - 7 days
Secondary - 7 days
Condition - 2 weeks (can drink after a couple of days and it's still good)


----------



## DrewCarey82

Has anyone used Morgans masterblends have to admit @ only 2-3 extra I am tempted to start using these instead.


----------



## Steve

Drew, one of my favourites is the 3kg ESB Czech Pilsener - the ones in the paint tin. Last one I made with 20gms American Stirling in a mug of boiling water for 15 mins, throw that in the fermenter too. Made it with S-189 German Lager yeast, 10 days primary, 2 days rest, 14 days cc. Bloody bewdiful, refreshing, tasty and takes half an hour to prepare. Always have a batch of this on the go.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DrewCarey82

I've done the ESB Aus draft which was sensual after 2 weeks in the bottle.

Have to give the czec a go as well with ur additives.


----------



## troywhite

Steve said:


> Drew, one of my favourites is the 3kg ESB Czech Pilsener
> [post="107483"][/post]​



If you want a beautiful beer try Grumpy's Czech Pilsner (Masterbrew range) one day. Still haven't been able to make one that matches that yet.


----------



## colinw

My best ever kit brew was:

1.7kg Coopers Draught can
500g DME
500g Dextrose

Short boil, with 10g of Pride of Ringwood hops.

Yeast starter made from a couple of stubbies of Coopers Sparkling Ale.

The resulting beer was about the strength of Coopers Pale Ale but with a fruity/bready flavour like Coopers Sparkling Ale. Delicious.


----------



## Steve

Agree Troywhite - done that one - also a pearler! :beer:


----------



## PostModern

I've got a Coopers Draught can with 1Kg DME 500g of dextrose and 25g of Amarillo in primary atm. I also like the Coopers stout kits with a kilo of DME and 500g dextrose. 

I love supermarket sales. 20 litre kegs of drinkable beer for $14 and 30 mins


----------



## recharge

This is my staple:

1 can Morgans golden sheaf wheat
half can Morgans wheat malt
brew blend#10
supplied yeast
saaz hop bag into secondary
can take a couple of weeks to ferment out.

Cheers for all the recipes
:beer: 

richard


----------



## DrewCarey82

I am actually going to be doing that morgans one in the next week or so have brought a wheat masterblend to go with it.

Really looking forward to it.

Anyone got any chocolate porter kit recipes?


----------



## jaytee

Coopers Lager (or Draught)
Small mash of 250gm each flaked wheat and pale grain in the 2L Thermos
15 minute boil with 10gm Super Alpha (or 20gm Hallatau or 30gm Saaz)
Disolve the kit and 300gm dextrose and make upto 18 litres.

Delicious from the keg


----------



## DrewCarey82

Mmmmkay thats getting a bit technical for a kit and kilo recipe!


----------



## jaytee

Maybe quick & dirty then ?

It's real easy, quick and no specialist equipment required.


----------



## DrewCarey82

Huh? Whats quick and dirty?


----------



## metters

For a cheap lookalike LCPA add 25g Cascade to a can of Coopers Draft and a Kg of LME  

cheers nm


----------



## QldKev

My 2nd best...
Tooheys Draught with 500g Dex and 500g White sugar (yes sugar)
The sugar gives a bit of an edge.

My all time fav.....
Morgans Queenslander Bitter
1kg Dex
Drop in pot with 1L water; heat till just starts boil, drop in 12g Hersbrucker and turn heat off. Allow to cool by standing in sink of cold water.


----------



## wiggins

I'd have to say coopers canadian blonde with 1.5 kilo's of brew enhancer 2 as my best to date.


----------



## bindi

Can of Canadian Blond and Grumpys Windjammer Dutch lager bag, did this over a year ago  yum, frement long and low 12c I think it was and cc for 4 weeks.


----------



## PistolPatch

Nice to see this thread and the number of replies. It gives me some balance! This site has revived my previous enthusiasm of home-brewing tremendously however, in my enthusiasm, I found myself getting a little off-topic! I was forgetting the basics - temperature etc. and what _I_ actually wanted. 

I have tasted some pretty good beers of home brewers just doing the most basic stuff. I've had heaps of experience in beer tasting and I know what I like. I don't like Pale Ales (a few exceptions here), am over wheat beers, and I dislike stouts. I do like easy drinking beers such as Asahi. In fact, easy drinking beers for me is what beer is all about. If they're hoppy, even better and now I'm getting older - lower strength.

My aim in getting back to home-brewing was to brew a Haagen Premium Light. Yet, I have been so side-tracked reading everything about beer, that I have lost sight of my original plan! This is a great light beer but is so hard to find. I actually rang the rep and told him to put the price up so it would be recognised! (It sells for $20 a carton.)

I think I'll look at some of the above, add a little Hersbrucker, relax and just enjoy my beer!

I hope I don't offend the AG'ers as I am very interested in reading all the AG stuff. I think it is great actually and one day I would like to get into it - one day when I have a little more time and space. But, in themeantime, it is nice to see this thread as sometimes I do get a little bewildered!

Oh, and good on you, PostModern! When a moderator contributes to a Kit and Kilo post I reckon it gives all of us a little more confidence!

This could possibly be my last ramble for the night!

Cheers
PP

Oh, and so as not to be totally off-topic my favourite recipe is....


----------



## Mr Bond

Hey PP,
here is a quick and dirty low alc. beer.

1x can of coopers lager
20 gms hersbrucker or hallertau 15 min boil.

Fill to 18 litres and pitch with a good attenuating ale(coopers reculture or saf us56) or lager yeast if temps can be kept low.
should give you a clean/crisp light bodied beer of around 3.5%.


----------



## Boozy the clown

Wyeast 3787 belgian
coopers lager kit 
2x kilo coopers brewing sugar no2
500 gms brewiser sugar
200gms honey
and about 500gms of liquid malt extract

low temps, camden winter brew.

Started at 11.00, bottled the Sugar Monster at 10.35

Not a quick fermenter, took about 6 weeks i think, very cold weather though...

Tasted great.


----------



## Charlie

My best so far is based on the Kit recipe for an APA from the Grain and Grape website.

Coopers Aussie Pale Ale kit
1 kg LMDE
250 g of Crystal steeped in 65 deg water for about 20min
50 g of cascade  steeped in boiled for 5
fermented with the kit yeast

very happy with the results. Going to try a variant on the w/e using the Real Ale kit but fermented with US-56

Also looking at trying G&G's Russian Imperial Stout with a few additions


----------



## Finite

Coopers Heritage Lager Kit
1kg DLME
250g Dex

use the supplied yeast
Ferment at 18-20c

Scrubs up very nice.


----------



## Thommo

My best was probably a Coopers Heritage Draught, Ultrabrew, and 12gms Cluster for 10mins, SO4 dried yeast, to 23 litres. Bit low on SG, but bottle primed and turned out at 4%. Very easy drinking.


----------



## deebee

My standard brew these days is to mash 1.5 - 2kg of malt, boil for an hour then just as you turn out the flame add an ounce of aromatic hops and a kit. Stir to dissolve. Chill and add to a fermenter with pre-boiled and cooled water to make up volume. Ferment.

Favourite combos are 
*Munich malt, with some caramunich or melanoidin and a stout kit no need for hops but you could use something English.
*Pils malt, light kit like a blonde or lager, hersbrucker/hallertau.
*Trad pale ale malt with some crystal malt and an ale kit with 30-50g of EKG, and a little extra extract.
*Rauchmalt with some caramunich and a dark ale kit and a blend of cascade/EKG. Yum.
*Coopers Bavarian lager kit, melanoidin, light munich malt, lots of saaz.
(Use appropriate yeasts.)

No calculations. No missed targets. No large boil. Quick chilling time. Surprisingly good beers for a little extra effort.


----------



## KKmaster

Here's an old beer that is the best beer i have made;
Coopers dark ale
1kg DME
500gms brown sugar
250gms chocolate malt grains( steeped for 20min)
2 plugs hallertau hops 
2 plugs hallertau hops

Drain and rinse grains, add liquid to boiler (throw grains out) with can, malt and sugar and about 2lt of water, bring to boil and add 2 plug( I put my hops into bags made from stockings), boiled 20mins turn of heat add the another hops. Throw into fermenter, top up to 23lts.
In fermenter for 2 weeks bottled and leave for as long as possible. But be warned once you start you'll have trouble stopping


----------



## DrewCarey82

A suprisingly beautiful refreshing beer for me has been.

Coopers Bitter.
Coopers Brew Enhancer 2.

Needs about 10 weeks in the bottle but is refreshingly bitter and delicous, for a quick and easy doozy you really cant argue with it.


----------



## sluggerdog

sluggerdog said:


> This was the best kit + kilo recipe I did when I was doing that kinda thing..
> 
> Now that I have run out of grain I decided to do it again last weekend (still fermenting of course) Am looking forward to see if it still is as great as I remember.
> 
> Morgan's Canadian Light
> 500 Dex - 250 DME - 250 MD
> 10 grams Halleratu
> 10 grams Tettanger
> 
> Originally done with safale (no fridge back then) but this time around I am doing it with wyeast danish lager
> [post="107357"][/post]​




Thought I would confirm this, tasted this the other day and yes it's still a cracker of a kit, comes out super light and refreshing, very easy to drink.

Would be close to some of my AG lagers I have done in the past (I said close ONLY)

Cheers!


----------



## hughman666

there have been some replies in here with people adding 1.5 - 2kg of malt/dext/etc to the 1.7kg can kit and filling up to the 18-20l mark.

does this make the beer very heavy? i typically only throw in around 1kg of extras (malt, dext & hops) to the 1.7kg can kit

im wondering what sort of flavour increase/alteration you would see with the extra 0.5-1kg of extras...


----------



## DrewCarey82

I normally use a coopers brew enhancer 2 1kg, lately I've been tempted to throw in an extra 500g of dried malt to increase its body I have to say.

Some of the amounts of sugars on here I've seen I have to admit border on ridiculous but hey if they work they work.


----------



## Mackers

> My standard brew these days is to mash 1.5 - 2kg of malt, boil for an hour then just as you turn out the flame add an ounce of aromatic hops and a kit. Stir to dissolve. Chill and add to a fermenter with pre-boiled and cooled water to make up volume. Ferment.



DeeBee,

Could you desribe your mash procedure, please. Are the grains crushed? I'd like to have a go at this.


----------



## Aaron

hughman666 said:


> im wondering what sort of flavour increase/alteration you would see with the extra 0.5-1kg of extras...
> [post="111719"][/post]​


It will depend on what extras you put in. If you add dextrose or other simple sugars you will get more alcohol but thinner more watery beer. A better way to go is to add some malt extract, depending on the beer style, it will add extra malt flavour and body to your beer.

The malt extract contains more complex along with the simple fermentable sugars. These sugars are left behind after fermentation and give added body to your beer. If you do use the simple sugars you will get the alcohol boost but without adding the extra flavour and body. You can also get some off/cidery flavours if you use large quantities of simple sugars.

If you reduce the volume of your beer you will also add to the final body of the beer. Giving it a thicker creamier mouth feel that will suit some styles.


----------



## pint of lager

Mackers, have a read of Cubbie's partial mash topic. Yes, the grains are crushed, then mashed, the resulting malt sugars rinsed out (called sparging) and the resulting solution boiled for an hour.

Warning, this leads to the slippery slope of ag.


----------



## hughman666

another question, is the ccopers brew enhancer 2 comparable to other kits you get from HBS, such as the westbrew kits? i know some of these kits "convert" your can kit to a different type of beer, however if no conversion was required, would the coopers brew enhancer stand up to the task, or is it cheap and nasty. im putting a brew down on saturday and may try one of these....


----------



## DrewCarey82

Your best off using ultra brew available @ big W and kmart for around $6.20.

This contains 500g of light malt, 250grams of dextrose, 250 grams of maltodextrin.

Which is what a lot of boosters at your LHBS contain, and you wont have to pay $8-9 for the privelidge.

For me I rarely have the opportunity to get to big W or kmart and order my kits via a source @ cost price via mail order.

But for Morgans kits Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 works a treat but if you can get UltraBrew go that instead.


----------



## peas_and_corn

I have a honey beer going, it's really easy to make and everyone who has tried it has loved it (been told they prefer it to beez neez, which I consider to be quite a tribute)

Morgan's Wheat Beer kit
500g light dry malt extract
1kg honey (make sure it's processed, as pure honey will have pollens that will mess it up- I use bilo brand honey- good as any, really)

I use the can yeast, but next batch I'm making I will do the same thing but with a different yeast to see what the difference is. I'll be doing that in about a week when my first honey beer is put into secondary, as I can put cubes in a spot the fermenter can't fit.


----------



## Polar

For me the best and most consistent -

Morgans Golden sheaf Wheat
1kg tin morgans wheat malt
10gms Saaz - dry hopped
12gms POR teabag
K97 yeast - rehydrated
fill to 21litres

:chug: 

regards
Richard


----------



## DrewCarey82

peas_and_korn said:


> I have a honey beer going, it's really easy to make and everyone who has tried it has loved it (been told they prefer it to beez neez, which I consider to be quite a tribute)
> 
> Morgan's Wheat Beer kit
> 500g light dry malt extract
> 1kg honey (make sure it's processed, as pure honey will have pollens that will mess it up- I use bilo brand honey- good as any, really)
> 
> I use the can yeast, but next batch I'm making I will do the same thing but with a different yeast to see what the difference is. I'll be doing that in about a week when my first honey beer is put into secondary, as I can put cubes in a spot the fermenter can't fit.
> [post="111792"][/post]​



I'll give that a whirl got a can of morgans wheat hanging around, does it still taste like a wheat though.


----------



## peas_and_corn

not really, it tastes like a honey beer. I'd say that the malt makes it less 'wheaty', and the honey adds an interesting dimension.

Enjoy!


----------



## Polar

Hi peas did you boil the honey with the malt? - also did one with 500gms wheat malt and kilo of honey - tried @ the 2 week mark - it was average - how long do you leave before drinking?

regards
Richard


----------



## peas_and_corn

Well, the first batch I didn't do any boiling- it was my third batch and I had little experience with that sort of thing (I didn't really consider it). My current batch, I boiled everything together, honey and all- I'd imagine that'll lend a slightly caramel taste to it, but I could be wrong.

For leaving it- for my first batch, again, as I was inexperienced I left it for around ten days in the fermenter, then bottled. Left it for around a month then started drinking- didn't last too long! This batch is fermenting bloody fast, but I'll probably leave it in primary for about a week then secondary for another week. After that, it's bottles and a month of conditioning.


----------



## deebee

Mackers,

Cubbie's topic as linked by pint of lager is thorough and has some good side-links. Have a good read.

I sometimes use unhopped extracts with a partial mash but like to use kits with partials because it removes the bittering calculations which can be touchy especially with high gravity boils.

It's important to take good notes of strike temps, mash temps, volumes, gravities, everything, especially the first 3 or 4 times just to work out how your system works.

I have a large esky tun, but for small partial mashes I use a bucket in bucket system: get two free HDPE buckets from local bakery and drill a thousand tiny holes in the bottom of one (a cordless drill, a sitcom and a couple of beers will get you through this mindless task). Put a tap on the other bucket. Put the holey bucket inside the tapped bucket, wrap some insulation around them and you have a mash/lauter tun for the price of a plastic tap.

Preheat the tun with boiling water, tip it out. Crush your grains and put them in. Add strike water at about 75C to hit about 67-68C in the mash. Stir to distribute moisture and temp. Check temp at a few different spots in the mash and adjust if you need to. Lid on and leave it for an hour. Check temp once or twice if you like but it should only drop 2-3 degrees over the hour if you have insulated and preheated it well.

Drain some wort into a jug and tip it back into the top of the tun; recirculate like this a few times till it comes out without grainy particles. I put alfoil on top of the grain bed and punch little holes in it to let the recirculated wort through without disturbing the grain bed. Once it runs clean, drain it slowly into your kettle. Tip in sparge water at 75C, stir and leave for a few minutes. Recirculate again till it runs clean and let it run into the kettle. Rolling boil no less than an hour.

Turn off the heat, tip in your kit and aroma hops. Pellets are best for this technique. Stir with a sanitised spoon to disperse the kit. Chill it in a sink of tap water then a second sinkful with lots of ice in it. Tip it into your fermenter and top up to about 22 litres. 

Rather than top up, I usually boil 10 litres the night before to disperse chlorine and sanitise, put it in a fermenter in the frig with the thermostat set to bring it down to a pitching temp overnight. Then just tip in the entire contents of the kettle. A few hours later when the break and hops have settled to the bottom I put a freshly sanitised fermenter underneath and drain the full fermenter into the empty one, leaving the break and hops still in the first fermenter, below the level of the tap. Pitch the yeast. This is a very efficient way to keep the break out of the brew and aerates it at the same time.

I can mash up to 1.8kg of base malt like this (can steep specialty grains separately) and get about 12 litres of wort between 1.035 and 1.042 pre-boil. You can do it with equipment you already have or can get for free and most importantly to me, it takes about half as long as an all-grain brew.

Once you figure this out, its easy to add extract instead of a kit and do your own bittering and then mini all grain brews.


----------



## Boozy the clown

> there have been some replies in here with people adding 1.5 - 2kg of malt/dext/etc to the 1.7kg can kit and filling up to the 18-20l mark.
> 
> does this make the beer very heavy? i typically only throw in around 1kg of extras (malt, dext & hops) to the 1.7kg can kit
> 
> im wondering what sort of flavour increase/alteration you would see with the extra 0.5-1kg of extras...




Yeah my sugar monster was pretty heavy, but heavy like a hoegaarten grand cru is heavy. 

Is you are game to pump this much sugar and malt into a brew just make sure you have a robust yeast, and plenty of patience.


----------



## Mackers

DeeBee/Pint of Lager,

Thanks very much. I'm going for it....


----------



## Phil_the_ale_man

Hi Guys.

Newbie here! Just thought I'd add to this post because nobody answered my other post. Has anyone made the recipes off the cooper's website? Are any of them any good?

Cheers,

Phil_the_ale_man


----------



## DrewCarey82

Possibly I generally dont follow recipes from tip sheets ect.

I prefer word of mouth.


----------



## Phil_the_ale_man

Fare enough. I thought about editing the stouter stout recipe by adding 1.5 kg dme to the kit, but don't really know how it'll turn out. Might need some extra hops or something.


----------



## oneills

My best to date is a :

Morgans Blue Mountain Lager
500g LME liquid
750g Dextrose
12g Hallertau hops steeped for 10 mins

Very easy to make. Tried the first one the other night after nearly 2 weeks in the bottle. Still needs a bit more time but was beautiful.


----------



## OLD DOG

hi guys, 

a great k+k beer that I enjoy to make with great aroma and plenty of flavour is;

1 can Morgans Canadian light
1kg Brew Booster 
1 teabag Cascade hops steeped and added to fermenter

ferment at 20c for 7 days

Cube it and dry hop with another Cascade teabag, condition for 1 week.

Keg leave another week or 2 and enjoy.....

cheer old dog


:beer:


----------



## andrewl

My best one to date goes like this:

1.7kg Morgans' Blue Mountain Lager
1kg Body brew
Cascade hops (steeped for 10 mins)
Saflager s-23
Fermented at approx. 20degrees for about 5 days i think from memory.
Turned out a great tasting beer... Haven't had a complaint as of yet.


----------



## bindi

My best goo and dump is the one I am drinking now  did it over a year a ago.
A Grumpys Kilkenny extract and bag [what ever :blink: ] done with Wyeast Irish yeast,it is good..Forgot I had it in the back of the shed, chilled it and, Yum  red and very good


----------



## RobboMC

I have made a 'kit and kilo' IPA that turned out absolutely fantastic.

can Coopers Brewmaster IPA
can Coopers Liquid Light Malt
100 g Brew Enhancer 2
packet Morgans Fuggles Finishing Hops ( Tea bag Method )

Ferment at 19/20 deg C by usual method for about 10 days.
After 2 months in bottle this simple brew resulted in a beer
that is a taste sensation as good as some mini mash brews I have
tasted. Used the kit yeast. :beer:


----------



## mark68

I've been using black rock ale yeasts for my k and k's with good results.I get great attenuation and it's damn fast too,usually only taking 3 days for primary.Cost is 2 dollars a packet,so it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Phrak

I've found this recipe for a Chocolate Porter. I've never made it, but keen to try it out. Anyone care to comment on the expected results?

Morgans Dark Ale
A can of Morgans liquid choc malt
250gm dark Dry Malt Extract
150gm choc grain

If it's a go-er, I think this'll be my next brew 

Tim.


----------



## mark68

I've just put down a morgans stockmans draught with 1.5 kilos of LME and 500 grams of BE2 with 250 grams wheat malt,for head retention.According to the directions you don't need to add hops to this kit as they carefully roll boil the extract plus hops so as add hop flavour and aroma.Can't wait to see how this one turns out,it smells bloody nice out of the airlock. :beer:


----------



## Aussie Claret

Tim,
That might be a bit too much chocolate malt, I'd cut that back to say 500g and increase the dry malt, perhaps light dry malt, could be quite heavy otherwise. You might want to add some hops, a little for aroma and flavour (Willamet or Fuggle would be my suggestion).
AC


----------



## RobboMC

Hi Phil-the-ale-man,

I've not been using the exact recipes on the Coopers site, but rather atking their ideas and expanding on them. I added 300 g Golden Syrup to a can of APA with Liquid Malt and it turned out pretty good. I've also taken up their idea of replacing 500g of sugars with Light Dry Malt into most brews. One of the brews on this thread is the Coopers Unreal Ale recipe brewed with APA instead of Real Ale kit.


----------



## johnno

Back when I was making kits I made this Coopers stout up.
The proof in the tasting was when a work colleauges father tasted it. He is a Coopers stout lover and said this was an awesome brew and could not beleive it was homebrew.

1 Coopers stout kit
1 kilo light malt extract
100 gms dry wheat extract
300 gms dextrose
100 gms brown sugar
Boil malt and wheat extract in 2 litres of water for 10 minutes.
Add sugars at flameout and stir well
Kit yeast. From my notes it says I used 2 packs of the Coopers kit yeast.

I also did not note how much I topped the fermenter up to, but at a rough guess I would say 21 litres.


----------



## Phrak

Thanks AC.

How much (many?) hops would you add (to the boiling wort?) and how long do you reackon to leave them in for?

Roughly how long to leave them in bottles before they're ready?

Sorry for all the n00bie questions, this will be the first time I've gone off a recipe, and only the second time I've brewed!


----------



## Uncle Fester

johnno said:


> Back when I was making kits I made this Coopers stout up.
> The proof in the tasting was when a work colleauges father tasted it. He is a Coopers stout lover and said this was an awesome brew and could not beleive it was homebrew.
> 
> 1 Coopers stout kit
> 1 kilo light malt extract
> 100 gms dry wheat extract
> 300 gms dextrose
> 100 gms brown sugar
> Boil malt and wheat extract in 2 litres of water for 10 minutes.
> Add sugars at flameout and stir well
> Kit yeast. From my notes it says I used 2 packs of the Coopers kit yeast.
> 
> I also did not note how much I topped the fermenter up to, but at a rough guess I would say 21 litres.
> [post="115526"][/post]​




Johnno,

Thanks for making me salivate at work! Now everybody is looking at me.


My 2-can stout goes into the fermenter tonight. last one I did was a ripper.

1 x can Coopers stout
1 x can Homebrand Lager
300g Brown sugar

Both yeast, make to 20 litres.


If its half as good as my last one, then I will be over the moon.

M


----------



## Aussie Claret

Phrak,
About 12-15 grams of hop pellets for 1min boil or alternatively steep in hot water and add to the fermenter. (You can get the Morgans tea bag type hops which come in 12g packs), thats probably the easiest way to go about it for a first attempt.
After bottling, the longer you can leave it the better it will be, try a beer after 2 weeks then 4 and see the difference. From 4 -6 weeks the beer should be pretty good. Leave the freshly bottled beer for 2 weeks at room temps to carbonate, then put in the fridge to condition.

Cheers
AC


----------



## Phil_the_ale_man

Cheers Robbo,

I did a sparkling ale version on the weekend using the pale ale kit, 1.5 kg of dry malt and 500g of dex (similar to the sparkling recipe). Used recultured pale ale yeast from 2 stubbies. Hopefully will work well. 

I agree though, I've started heavily editing their recipes, but they're a good place to start!

Cheers,

Phil.


----------



## bindi

The best stout [email protected] done over a year ago,was 1 can of coopers stout and Grumpys Colonial stout mix done with Wyeast Irish 1084.


----------



## Phrak

<Re: Chocolate Porter tips>


Aussie Claret said:


> About 12-15 grams of hop pellets for 1min boil or alternatively steep in hot water and add to the fermenter. <snip>


Cheers again!  :beer: 
Tim.


----------



## Steve

ESB 3kg American Pale Ale Kit
20gms Cascade pelletts in cup of boiling water for 15 mins, pour this in primary with the kit, US56 dry year, 7 days primary at 18 degrees, rack to secondary for 7 days dry hop with handfull of cascade pelletts, keep at 18 degrees, bulk prime 150gms white sugar. Bloody sensational - hop heaven! Was drinking this after 10 days in the bottle. The greener the better. All 27 longnecks are now gone after only 3 weeks. Bloody beautiful!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## andreic

OK, thought I'd add my 2 favourite kit recipes to date...

1. Coopers Sparkling Ale kit made exactly as per recommendations - the kit, 1.5kg Pale LME, 500g light DME, 300g dex, with a re-cultured yeast from a coopers sparkling ale. I bulk primed, bottled and tried a stubbie every week or 2 from 3 weeks onwards. It was horrible for the first 2 months - a real oily, slick mouth feel and then an extreme alcoholic taste. However, after 3-4 months it really mellowed out and was excellent, and fairly close to a coopers sparkling ale in my opinion. My advice if you do this one - brew it and hide the bottles for 3 months, or even longer if you can wait! It also packs a punch - around 6.8% by my calculations.

2. Morgans' Royal Oak Amber Ale kit, 1kg light DME, 200g crystal malt (steeped 30 minutes), 15g Willamette hop pellets steeped 5 minues, 10g Willamette pellets dry hopped secondary, Safale S-04 yeast. This recipe was inspired by an afternoon drinking James Squire amber ales at the Newport arms. Its probably not that close to JSAA, is fairly bitter, but tastes great after only 4 weeks in the bottle. I really like this one, a lot... got another one fermenting right now. Not sure the dry hopping made a big difference, am not bothering with it for my current batch.

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Trough Lolly

G'day Andrei,
I used to make a Kilkenny clone with the Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale kit.

The recipe is at the bottom of this post: click here for the recipe...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## RobboMC

Is this forum meant to be kit and kilo of solids or are kit and kilos of liquid malts alowed?

I made Thomas Coopers Draught last month, with the recommended can of light liquid malt. even after only 4 weeks in the bottle the result is fantastic. Much better head retention than the pale ale and is flows down a real treat. I have been making lots of '2 can' recipes lately. One can of kit and one can of LME. Add hops to taste.

Is this a kit and kilo(s) or a 2 can recipe?

PS Phil the Ale man, - forget the dex, why add alcohol without taste when you can alcohol WITH taste. If you want the ale that strong go the whole hog and add 2 kilos of DME!!!

I have just bottled an ale brewed with two and a half kilos of malts in the brew ( plus the kit!), 
with FG of 1020 it should be awesome; or rubbish, will find out next month when I can taste it. 

Robbo


----------



## Trough Lolly

G'day Robbo,
Pardon my ignorance, but what's the difference between a kilo of solids and a kilo of malt extract? It's all the same once the yeast gets at it!!

Without getting too anal, the "kit and kilo" term as I understand it usually applies to any brew that is made from a basic kit of hopped concentrate and the addition of some fermentables, eg, steeping grains, or adding some dry or liquid malted extract or dextrose or any combo of these ingredients.

I think Phils use of dextrose, in conjunction with the 1.5kg of dry malt extract, would probably be to aid in creating a dry flavour profile to the beer rather than adding loads of potentially cloying malt extract... 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## DrewCarey82

A sensational refreshing pilsener arguably my favourite beer.

Morgans golden sheaf wheat.

250g lME, 250g MD, 500g Dex.

Hop bag of morgans saaz in primary.

Kit yeast.

21 litres @ 20-24 degrees. 7 days in primary, 7 days in secondary.

At 3 months this is brillant and everyone who try's wants more.


----------



## hupnupnee

Agreed DrewCarey. I did a similar one to this with Hallertau instead of the Saaz and it came out a ripper. In fact there is not much that comes from Morgans that doesn't rate up there.

Tim


----------



## petesbrew

Phil_the_ale_man said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Newbie here! Just thought I'd add to this post because nobody answered my other post. Has anyone made the recipes off the cooper's website? Are any of them any good?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Phil_the_ale_man
> 
> 
> [post="114644"][/post]​



I've made the irish ale, which turned out a bit rough to start, but it's getting better over time. I've got another recipe of theirs that was in a mail-out for a Canadian Buxom Blonde. I'll post it soon as it was a deadset fantastic drop... a very belgian style blonde.
It's good to see some easy recipes for us amateur brewers. I'll do an AG sometime, but the cans are quick and easy.


----------



## Uncle Fester

I was pleasantly surprised by a Munton's Scottish ale kit I did recently...

Muntons Scottish Ale can
1.5kg LME
T bag of EKG in fermenter
20g Cascade in secondary
Windsor Ale yeast
fermented @ 18 degrees, CC'd for 3 weeks

Really nice and simple.

Will definately be doing again.

M


----------



## mark_m

Where to start - so many kits so little time!

I recently did a Muntons Trad Bitter (out of date can)
1kg Coopers b/e 2, safale yeast, 10 days in primary @ 22-24 degrees, straight into keg (my first keg brew!), crash carbonated 3 minutes @ 250kpa - laying on side rocking keg, re-connected to gas @ 100kpa 3 days later, absolutely superb, pleasantly bitter with a full & fruity flavour. One of the best beers I have ever tasted. Keg ran dry after 2 1/2 weeks - definitely one to do again.

Currently on tap, coopers draught, supplied yeast, 1kg b/e2 + 500g lme, 20x20 hallertau pallets (boiled / steeped), 10 days primary (kegged a bit early - too keen after the first one!), crash carbonated 250kpa 3 minutes, after 12 days cold conditioning, drinking beautifully with a nice hop aroma.

My "never fail" - coopers bitter, supplied yeast, coopers b/e 2, 2-3 weeks primary (doesn't seem to matter) @ 20 -30 degrees, drinkable in the bottle after 4 weeks, but try to leave three months (it only gets better).

At the end of the day, most kits i've tried with coopers b/e 1 or 2 or similar have come out well - just leave in the bottle as long as possible (within reason).

Absolute standouts have been (in no particular order):

Muntons Trad bitter (above)
Woodfordes Norfolke Nog all malt
Woodfordes Headcracker Pale Ale (13l all malt kit, improves with age, packs a punch!)
Coopers Bitter w/- B/E2
Malt Shovel Breweries Pale ale (& 2 row lager)
Morgans Amber ale w/- b/e2

particularly unremarkable have been:

anything in the Cascade range
anything in the Tooheys range

The best thing I've done so far this year is to set up a keg system, & with 600 tallies / 27 varieties still in the conditioning cupboard, there's stiil plenty of room for experimentation.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## mika

I'll agree with you there Mark, anything Coopers is as good as gold.
Anything Tooheys, treat with trepidation (or leave it on the shelf to be sure)


----------



## Hogan

Excellent recipe posts guys, especially the detailed ones from Trough Lolly on steeping and boiling foreplay. Have previously just done ESB fresh worts and all inclusive hopped cans with no additives necessary. OK to start but not particularly thought provoking. Now I have the step-by-step I can get into some new ground. Can't wait for the AHB Recipe page to begin. 

Cheers, Hogan.


----------



## petesbrew

Here's a great recipe I tried last year
The Dumb Blonde

Coopers Canadian Blonde Can
1kg Country Brewer Ultrabrew mix
12g Golding Hops.

Makes 23litres. Dead simple to make and tastes fantastic after a few months.


----------



## Steve

I recently did a coopers lager. (It was given to me)

Dissolved 500gms dry malt in hot water in fermenter.
Poured in tin of goo and dissolved it.
Steeped 10gms of cascade and 10gms of stirling (saaz) in a bowl with 250mls of boiling water for 15 mins. Poured this into fermenter. Gave a good stir.
Topped up to 23 litres
US56 sprinkled and stirred on top.
7 days primary at 18 degrees
Threw small handful of cascade pellets into secondary after racking
7 days secondary at 18 degrees
Bulk primed 160gsm white cane sugar.

Bloody nice thirst quenching quaffer!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

Here's one for the folks with tastebuds of steel :super: 

1x Cooper's IPA can, 
1x Cooper's Aussie PA can, 
500g LDME, 
6 Teaspoons (roughly 60g) Fuggles pellets. 

30 min boil with LDME in 3L of water. 

Hops added:
3tsp @ 30 min, 
2tsp @ 20 min, 
1tsp @ 5 min.

Mix in fermenter to 23L and pitch Cooper's yeast from IPA kit. 

Ferment 9 days @ 18c. 

PZ.

*EDIT* - Teaspoons, not tablespoons :blink:


----------



## Bizarre

I keep meaning to post this everytime I see this post crop up in the latest posts (did I use the word post often enough? hehe).

About 4 years ago I did a "corona like" brew which even my wife liked (and she doesnt like beer that much), and I have to admit it was rather nice - it took over a month to lose that "green" flavour, but it was a v. nice drop when it did. It went like this:

1.7Kg can of Beermakers Cervesa, 1Kg of dextrose, 250g of lactose and 250g of corn syrup - top it up to 23 litres in the fermenter.

I just redid this recently cause a mate wanted to try a brew and see what it was like - so we did this one again, but this time I threw 5 chillis (thinly sliced) into the kettle full of boiled water in the fermenter to disolve the can of goo. I'm sittin' drinking one just now and its v. nice - but it kicks like a donkey (I love chilli - hehe - so I used a few habanero's).


----------



## PistolPatch

*Dark 'Lager' (using ale yeast):* I had a bash at several kits and may not have left them long enough. Here's the last one I did though and I _really_ like it. Unfortuantely it took 3 months to come good though*. As for the recipe? I sort of just made it up!

1 Tin Morgan's Amber Pale Extract
1 Tin Morgan's ChocMalt
Boiled in about 8 litres of water for 60 mins
20g Hersbrucker at 40 mins
20g Hallertau at 40 mins
2.5g Hersbrucker at 10mins
2.5g Hallertau at 10mins
2.5g Hersbrucker at 2mins
2.5g Hallertau at 2mins
Fermented with Safale SO4 at 18 degrees. Didn't rack this one so left on primary for 2 weeks. Racked into cube and cold conditioned at 2 degrees for 6 weeks. Kegged at 6 weeks and kept at 2 degrees. Only started to taste great 12 weeks from start of ferment. (Tasted pretty average before this).

*Maybe less cold conditioning would make this beer drinkable a lot earlier?


----------



## Ash in Perth

Did this one ages ago when trying to do a kit brewed belgian wit. turned out nothing like one but kind of like reback original.

1.7kg can deliverance wheat ale 
1.5kg can coopers wheat extract
200g torrified wheat steeped
200g wheat malt steeped
40g jar of beerenberg marmalade
2tsp corriander powder (cracked seed would be better)

The marmalade, corriander and grains were steeped in jsut off boiling water for about 10-15 min and poured through a collander into the fermenter with the extracts.

Used safwheat yeast, fermented otu in about 1 week at low 20's.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B

A mate asked me some time ago if I could brew a "lighter" beer for our next session. 

I had nothing but Fuggles pellets and came up with this super-dooper simple thing. 

Based on a single can of Coopers Canadian Blonde mixed to 11L only (double everything for a full batch...this was to fill a 9L keg). 





Tastes really good...I'm quite shocked to be honest........and I can assure you it'll be all gone very soon :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## Screwtop

Bizarre said:


> I just redid this recently cause a mate wanted to try a brew and see what it was like - so we did this one again, but this time I threw 5 chillis (thinly sliced) into the kettle full of boiled water in the fermenter to disolve the can of goo. I'm sittin' drinking one just now and its v. nice - but it kicks like a donkey (I love chilli - hehe - so I used a few habanero's).
> [post="124224"][/post]​



Three Habanero's is enough to kill a Bull and a bloody big bull at that. I grow Halapenjo, Cayenne, Serrano, Siam, Birdseye and Diablo and string them on Ristra's to dry for kitchen use. Want to make a Chilli Beer one day and have often wondered which variety and how much. Used a little Habanero (mistook the yellow flesh for the Thai Siam) in a dish for a family reunion recently and just about caused a premature birth, those things are dangerous, I have had blisters on my lips from them. YOU DA MAN :super:


----------



## Bizarre

Three Habanero's is enough to kill a Bull and a bloody big bull at that. I grow Halapenjo, Cayenne, Serrano, Siam, Birdseye and Diablo and string them on Ristra's to dry for kitchen use. Want to make a Chilli Beer one day and have often wondered which variety and how much. Used a little Habanero (mistook the yellow flesh for the Thai Siam) in a dish for a family reunion recently and just about caused a premature birth, those things are dangerous, I have had blisters on my lips from them. YOU DA MAN :super:
[post="126648"][/post]​[/quote]

LOL - thanks Screwtop! Even though I am a chilli head - umm - might only use 1 habo and the rest jalopenos next time - hehehe - cause u need 2 beers on the go at once. The chilli one - and another one to cool your mouth! Oh well, if I'm gonna expire I might as well do it in style! :chug:


----------



## mika

Hey Bizzare, have you tried the latest batch of Chilli beer from the sail and anchor, that's got some kick to it, I only got thru 1/4 of a glass and I'm generally a fan of chilli 
Just ruined the beer IMHO


----------



## Bizarre

mika_lika said:


> Hey Bizzare, have you tried the latest batch of Chilli beer from the sail and anchor, that's got some kick to it, I only got thru 1/4 of a glass and I'm generally a fan of chilli
> Just ruined the beer IMHO
> [post="127170"][/post]​



Havent been to the Sail and Anchor for a while - hehe - might have to put that one on my to do list nxt time I'm in Freo


----------



## sah

I love chilli, however at this time I'm still of the opinion that they have no place in beer or tim tams


----------



## mika

sah said:


> I love chilli, however at this time I'm still of the opinion that they have no place in beer or tim tams
> [post="127179"][/post]​



Tim Tams ??? :blink: 
What the.....


----------



## sah

mika_lika said:


> Tim Tams ??? :blink:
> What the.....
> [post="127180"][/post]​



Google "chilli tim tams"

Scott


----------



## mika

I just have..... but it's still WRONG !!

Sik B#$$%#@


----------



## bconnery

Summer Wheat
Morgans Whispering Wheat Kit
40g Coriander seeds in stocking bag. 2 or 3 limes and or lemons - rind & juice. Kaffir lime leaves. 200g honey. 1kg of brewing sugar or wheat beer blend (It wrote this down much later and can't remember which it was...)
Rind in boil at 15. Honey and juice and coriander and kaffir lime leaves in at 10. Sieve into fermenter. Add kit and sugar and cold water as usual. Coriander added in stocking bag to fermenter. I would actually use more Coriander and perhaps boil it a little next time...


----------



## bconnery

Renovation Ale (was moving and renovating house...)
Black Rock India Pale Ale
1kg Morgans Dark Crystal Malt
Boiled kit for 15 and malt for 10

That's it. 
Think dark flavours with a lighter body and mouthfeel. Very drinkable.


----------



## colinw

Chilli Tim Tams are quite simply the finest chocolate biscuit I have ever tasted.

Chilli and dark chocolate go together beautifully.

I have a friend in England whose partner sometimes makes chilli dishes with chocolate in them. Next time I'm over there they have promised to invite me over to try one.

Chilli Chocolate Stout anyone?


----------



## macr

bconnery said:


> Renovation Ale (was moving and renovating house...)
> Black Rock India Pale Ale
> 1kg Morgans Dark Crystal Malt
> Boiled kit for 15 and malt for 10
> 
> That's it.
> Think dark flavours with a lighter body and mouthfeel. Very drinkable.


But no hops ! Doesn't boiling the kit, boil off the hop aromas? Besides that it sounds nice.


----------



## Brownie

Tooheys Dark Ale Kit, 1.7KG
Coopers Brew Enhancer 2, 1KG
DDME, 250g
SafAle S-04 Yeast
Brewed at 18C

Tasty


----------



## Mr Bond

Brownie said:


> Tooheys Dark Ale Kit, 1.7KG
> Coopers Brew Enhancer 2, 1KG
> DDME, 250g
> SafAle S-04 Yeast
> Brewed at 18C
> 
> Tasty
> [post="129174"][/post]​



Yep that yeast at that temp is the key, good on ya brownie,sounds like a top recipe.


----------



## RobboMC

My latest experiment is with Morgans Specialty Liquid Malts. Added some Caramalt to Coopers Pale Ale kit and used Dried English Yeast produced a very nice English Pale Ale. Added a fair swag of boiled and steeped hops as well.

I've just tasted my first go at Dark Ale, used Morgans Dark Crystal LME.
Beer was so sweet and nice the 'bottling team' had some tastes straight out of the fermenter! Been in bottles for just 4 weeks and the taste is superb; and head formation and retention aren't half bad for a kit either.
These Morgans Specialty malts are not cheap, so I mix them with cans of straight LME to get a more subtle flavour. They seem to improve the brew quite well.


----------



## DrewCarey82

Morgans Wheat.
1kg morgans wheat masterblend
saf-wheat
brewed @ 20 degrees.
21 litre volume.

@ 3 weeks very tasty maybe 250g of honey next time for some sweetness.


----------



## lucas

Coopers stout kit
1KG Dried dark malt extract
1KG Morgans liquid crystal malt extract

all added to a big pot with as much water as you can comfortably fit and brought to the boil, then: 

16g willamette hops boiled 20 mins
10g willamette hops boiled 10 mins

fermented with Safale S-04 at 18C

A beautiful, burnt caramally stout. I brewed it thinking that 2.5 slabs of stout would last ages, I'm shocked at how fast I'm going through it... soooo nice.


----------



## Mr Bond

lucas said:


> Coopers stout kit
> 1KG Dried dark malt extract
> 1KG Morgans liquid crystal malt extract



Hang on ,thats a kit and 2 kilo recipe.!  (just kidding)
Sounds like a ripper!
did the hops come through on that or was the malt dominant?


----------



## lucas

the hops arent strongly noticable, but i'd hazard a guess that without them it'd probably have turned out awful sweet. nicely malty though


----------



## petesbrew

Just tried a two can stout I made a few weeks ago.
1 can coopers stout
1 can coopers dark ale
500g brown sugar
both yeasts

I've seen some posts on this site about two can recipes not being up to standards, but I have to say this turned out deadset brilliant. My best stout, and probably best overall beer so far... too easy, too nice. 
6.8% too, so it's not one to have if you're driving!


----------



## GMK

If you PM Me with your e-mail address i will send you my spreadsheet of kits & bits recipees - some of which have placed in the ACT State and teh AUstralian National Championships.


----------



## Foz

I've just PM'd you GMK and look forward to reading up some of these recipes!

When there are K&Ks that can win awards i'm sure many of us would like to try them!

Also Pete's brew I think your recipe is one well worth trying as with the weather cooling down and all, a nice warm stout sounds the goods.

Did you have problems with the brew foaming out of the airlock? Also how much did you fill the fermentor?

Cheers for the tips

Foz


----------



## petesbrew

Foz said:


> I've just PM'd you GMK and look forward to reading up some of these recipes!
> 
> When there are K&Ks that can win awards i'm sure many of us would like to try them!
> 
> Also Pete's brew I think your recipe is one well worth trying as with the weather cooling down and all, a nice warm stout sounds the goods.
> 
> Did you have problems with the brew foaming out of the airlock? Also how much did you fill the fermentor?
> 
> Cheers for the tips
> 
> Foz



Haha, yes it foamed out the top, hardened on the lid, and required a fair a bit of cleaning afterwards. 
I filled it to 23litres. I got about OG:1060 to FG:1012 if that helps too.


----------



## Foz

Lol Petesbrew! sounds like a winner!

Wonder how this foaming can be combated?

My fermentor sits in the dining/lounge room so any way of avoiding the eruption would be ideal!

Would the brew improve with the use of maybe Saf 04/ us56?

Also did you ferment at approx 20 Degress and how long did the ferment take?

cheers

Foz


----------



## pharmaboy

GMK said:


> If you PM Me with your e-mail address i will send you my spreadsheet of kits & bits recipees - some of which have placed in the ACT State and teh AUstralian National Championships.



C'mon Kenny - whats with the state secret! Beers for drinkin' not for winning ribbons - we wont enter we promise!!


----------



## petesbrew

Foz said:


> Lol Petesbrew! sounds like a winner!
> 
> Wonder how this foaming can be combated?
> 
> My fermentor sits in the dining/lounge room so any way of avoiding the eruption would be ideal!
> 
> Would the brew improve with the use of maybe Saf 04/ us56?
> 
> Also did you ferment at approx 20 Degress and how long did the ferment take?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Foz



Foz, In answer to your questions... 
I know absolutely SFA about yeast. (i've got my first Safelager to try out in my next brew).

I added both yeasts (why not) so that'd probably be a big factor in the excess foaming.
You could also use less or no sugar if you want.

It brewed in my garage at around 16-18 degrees, so it was madly foaming for the first few days, but after that it really slowed down... took about 2 weeks overall. Lucky for me my garage is my domain, so there were no complaints from my wife, as long as I cleaned up the small mess on the ground.

Hope it works for you, but i'd be moving it to the laundry at least... but the stout stains in the loungeroom would make a great conversation piece.


----------



## Steve

Pete - have you tried making a blow off tube? Get a spare little bottler, cut a few inches off, stick your racking tube on one end and put the other end in the hole that your airlock goes into. Put the other end of the racking tube in a bucket of water.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## petesbrew

Steve said:


> Pete - have you tried making a blow off tube? Get a spare little bottler, cut a few inches off, stick your racking tube on one end and put the other end in the hole that your airlock goes into. Put the other end of the racking tube in a bucket of water.
> Cheers
> Steve



Thanks Steve. I've seen some pictures of these setups, but it's good to hear how easy it is.
Definitely better. Just call me lazy at the moment. But I think I'll try it with my next batch.


----------



## bconnery

macr said:


> bconnery said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renovation Ale (was moving and renovating house...)
> Black Rock India Pale Ale
> 1kg Morgans Dark Crystal Malt
> Boiled kit for 15 and malt for 10
> 
> That's it.
> Think dark flavours with a lighter body and mouthfeel. Very drinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> But no hops ! Doesn't boiling the kit, boil off the hop aromas? Besides that it sounds nice.
Click to expand...


It does lose some but I've never brewed the black rock kit alone so I don't know how much...
You could always add some in!
At the time I made this one I wasn't really thinking about the hops, just wanted to try the combination of pale kit and darker malt.


----------



## deegee

I would like to to make a quick & easy brew like these, but in a smaller quantity than the usual 22/23 litres. 
So in keeping with the theme of this thread, can anyone suggest a recipe using a pre-hopped can, with or without extra sugars, ditto hops, which would make up to say 12-15 litres. 
I'm thinking maybe something like a Coopers Pale Ale, Canadian Blonde or similar might turn out OK. i.e. not too malty or too bitter as a result of the smaller amount.
Any suggestions ?? -- better still --has anyone done something like this ??
Cheers, Deegee.


----------



## Voosher

DeeGee said:


> I would like to to make a quick & easy brew like these, but in a smaller quantity than the usual 22/23 litres.
> So in keeping with the theme of this thread, can anyone suggest a recipe using a pre-hopped can, with or without extra sugars, ditto hops, which would make up to say 12-15 litres.
> I'm thinking maybe something like a Coopers Pale Ale, Canadian Blonde or similar might turn out OK. i.e. not too malty or too bitter as a result of the smaller amount.
> Any suggestions ?? -- better still --has anyone done something like this ??
> Cheers, Deegee.



A single Malt Shovel can is designed to be brewed to 11.5l I believe.


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue

Voosher said:


> A single Malt Shovel can is designed to be brewed to 11.5l I believe.




That is absolutely correct.

Also could do an 11.5litre brew of any normal Kit (ie 22.5 Litres) but dont add extra dextrose or whatever and only fill to 11.5 Litres.

ATOMT


----------



## GMK

Hi Guys,

had a question on the spreadsheet - check the Strong Scotish Ale Recipe - on some the yeast reads Wyeast 1328 - this does not exist and should read Wyeast 1728..

Must have been a mix up some where.
Also - Usual rules apply:
use teh recipee, modify & adapt as you see fit.
post feedback in here when you make up the recipees for others.

And most importantly - I get a free beer when i am travelling past your place 

Have Fun and Happy Brewing.


----------



## barls

ok ken i will post back if i make one off your recipe sheet but as for the free beer ive got to be home thats the only condition


----------



## James Squire

Cheers Ken,

Done deal.

JS


----------



## Trent

Angel Tears
I believe that the full size kits are scaled to have the right amount of colour and IBU's for 23L, and just dont have the full strength, therefore, if you only make it up to half that, you would effectively be doubling the bitterness, I believe, and probably making it darker also. That said, alot of people swear by the two can recipe's, so maybe it will make it closer to the IBU's that homebrewers are after?
All the best
Trent


----------



## James Squire

Regarding the small batches,

I was pushed for time a while back and decided to throw down a quick brew on a Sunday (no HBS open!) so I dropped into Safeway and picked up a can of Coopers Real Ale. 

Went home, threw the kit on the boil with 2L, after reaching the hot break I threw in 25g of Amarillo and boiled for 30 mins. Topped up in fermentor to 9.5L... pitched kit yeast and fermented at 18C for a fortnight. 

Lets just say that brew didn't last long! Very nice for a quickie!

JS


----------



## Steve

I tried one of my "vault beers" the other night. A 4 month old coopers heritage lager done with 500gms malt, 250 dextrose and 250 corn syrup, W34/70 in the fridge...and it was bloody sensational. Clearest beer Ive ever made, a beautiful lager, crisp as - shame it was my last bottle.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Foz

Hey all!

Was going to put down petesbrew's toucan stout:

1 can coopers stout
1 can coopers dark ale
500g brown sugar
both yeasts

But was going to change the 500g brown sugar for 500g LDM to give an even greater malt/chocolate body.

Will this be viable and a successful modification? Im after a nice malty/choco stout.

Oh and i think i'll ferment with SAF04.

Cheers for the opinions.

Foz

Edit: I'm also not keen to add grains etc as i can't purchase these where i live. cheers!


----------



## deegee

Trent / Angel Tears / James S, 

It was mainly the bitterness that I was wary of when I put the question on here re a full can in a half size brew.
I was thinking of trying a pale, lightly hopped style because of this, but after reading some of the replies, I'm thinking that it could also work with stouts and some ales which are not heavily hopped.

I also wondered a little about the flavour, but many brewers use a full Kg of malt, or two cans in 22L, so I reckoned that was not an issue. 

Thanks to all for your input & if anyone else has actually done a brew like this, please let me know - I wont be able to start on one of these for a few days yet, so I'm still open to suggestions.

Cheers, Deegee.


----------



## QldKev

Hey GMK, I think my PM must have gone for a walk?

Any chance of a copy of the spreadsheet please.

Just after new ideas for a kit/kilo

Thanks

Kev


----------



## GMK

Kev

It did not go for a walk - i did not send it as you did not provide your e-mail address in the pm.

I cant upload excel files here or attach them to pm's - hence the required e-mail address.
someone gave a funny e-mail address xxxatgmaildotcom that wheni typed in @gmail.com it did not work...


----------



## lucas

GMK said:


> Kev
> 
> It did not go for a walk - i did not send it as you did not provide your e-mail address in the pm.
> 
> I cant upload excel files here or attach them to pm's - hence the required e-mail address.
> someone gave a funny e-mail address xxxatgmaildotcom that wheni typed in @gmail.com it did not work...


that probably would have been me gmk. can you reply to the pm so i can see if i made a mistake or need to give you a different address


----------



## QldKev

I've also sent another PM, even included my email addr


----------



## petesbrew

Foz said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Was going to put down petesbrew's toucan stout:
> 
> 1 can coopers stout
> 1 can coopers dark ale
> 500g brown sugar
> both yeasts
> 
> But was going to change the 500g brown sugar for 500g LDM to give an even greater malt/chocolate body.
> 
> Will this be viable and a successful modification? Im after a nice malty/choco stout.
> 
> Oh and i think i'll ferment with SAF04.
> 
> Cheers for the opinions.
> 
> Foz
> 
> Edit: I'm also not keen to add grains etc as i can't purchase these where i live. cheers!



Sounds great to me Foz,

I'll make a note of this on my recipe sheet and put it down again in summer (ready for some fine brew next winter).
Keep us all updated!


----------



## GMK

swap the coopers dark can for teh Cascade Choc Mahogony Porter or the morgans choc malt ....

if you make this to 23ltrs your OG will put you in the Imperial Stout category.

Hope this helps


----------



## Foz

Thanks for the feedback Petesbrew and GMK.

I'd like to try that recipe out GMK but i've already gone and bought the ingredients  

Depending on the result of this brew i'll definately put down another stout sometime soon.

Just for clarification the recipe is:

1x Coopers Stout
1x Coopers Dark Ale
500g LDM
Saf-04

Hopefully the Saf-04 will ferment all of the ingredients quicker then the packet yeast (although i'm not too worried - just keen! lol)

Thanks agian for the help all, I'll keep you posted (probably when the airlock explodes! )

Foz


----------



## petesbrew

Foz said:


> Thanks for the feedback Petesbrew and GMK.
> 
> I'd like to try that recipe out GMK but i've already gone and bought the ingredients
> 
> Depending on the result of this brew i'll definately put down another stout sometime soon.
> 
> Just for clarification the recipe is:
> 
> 1x Coopers Stout
> 1x Coopers Dark Ale
> 500g LDM
> Saf-04
> 
> Hopefully the Saf-04 will ferment all of the ingredients quicker then the packet yeast (although i'm not too worried - just keen! lol)
> 
> Thanks agian for the help all, I'll keep you posted (probably when the airlock explodes! )
> 
> Foz


After 3 thumbs-ups from mates for the toucan stout I decided to enter it in TCB's homebrew competition.
I reckon it's a winner... although compared with other stouts, the comments will probably be "what the f>>> is this? Vegemite and ethanol?"


----------



## Foz

Ha Petesbrew, Good luck with the comp!

Mines just about finished fermenting but i'm going to have to wait until tomuza to bottle it  (a little short on bottles and money atm)

Has a real kick to it outta the fermentor though!

2 weeks time and i'm going to be in stout heaven! lol

Let us all know how you go in the comp petesbrew!

Foz


----------



## Barramundi

best kit i built was also the simplest i have done too and it was FREE from Coopers to top it all off 

can of Thomas Coopers Heritage Draught
and a can of coopers LME
made up to 23 liters , kegged it and bottle the excess just gave away the last two stubbies of it to a mate at work , will get feedback on that when he come back from holidays in a couple of weeks time , it was about 12 months old when i gave it to him so it should have been pretty nice, was good when it was a week old in the keg ,,,


----------



## petesbrew

Foz said:


> Ha Petesbrew, Good luck with the comp!
> 
> Mines just about finished fermenting but i'm going to have to wait until tomuza to bottle it  (a little short on bottles and money atm)
> 
> Has a real kick to it outta the fermentor though!
> 
> 2 weeks time and i'm going to be in stout heaven! lol
> 
> Let us all know how you go in the comp petesbrew!
> 
> Foz



Just got the results on friday... the best score was 26.5/50 (that range was marked as "drinkable"). Low hops, slight sherry hint. The usual stuff. My other one, a pilsener was classed as not enough hops too.
Looks like I have to do some hops experimenting.
Oh well, I still think it's a ripper... but there's always room for improvement!
Petesbrew


----------



## adamj_008

I tried a Grolsch type clone a year ago with a friend.

Beermakers Dutch Lager
500g light malt extract
500g dextrose
15g Hallertau
Saflager ..34/70

Turned out wonderful.


----------



## evanroser

Pilsner help.

Guys, I am looking at brewing a Czech style pilsner. At the moment i'm looking at 3 base kits, Morgans golden Saaz, Coopers Plisner or Brewcraft pilsner then 1 to 1.5 KG light malt and 2 bags of saaz hops 1 taste and 1 aroma. Do you have any recommendations / recipes? Also what temp should i brew at? How long in primary /seconday? Do i need to cold conditon?

Thanks

Pointy


----------



## mike_hillyer

Have to go:

cooper's draught
500 grams of white sugar (inverted)
500 grams of light powder malt
5 grams of ringwood flowers not pellets


----------



## B_Bear

pointy said:


> Pilsner help.
> 
> Guys, I am looking at brewing a Czech style pilsner. At the moment i'm looking at 3 base kits, Morgans golden Saaz, Coopers Plisner or Brewcraft pilsner then 1 to 1.5 KG light malt and 2 bags of saaz hops 1 taste and 1 aroma. Do you have any recommendations / recipes? Also what temp should i brew at? How long in primary /seconday? Do i need to cold conditon?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pointy



I put down a Morgans Saaz Pilsener with a Morgans Caramalt Master Blend 3 weeks ago. Took a week to ferment and a further 2 weeks in the bottle takes me up to tonight when i cracked my first 1. 

Very nice! Very easy to drink, goes down a lil too easy and at around 6% a lil dangerous. All in all a very easy drinking beer i will be making this one again! Highly Recomended

:beerbang:


----------



## petesbrew

Here's an question to throw around.
Got a can of Coopers Dark Ale, and a 500g bag of choc grain (which I'm planning on using half)
Just looking for a smooth dark ale.
Any good ideas out there?
Petesbrew :chug:


----------



## JCG

Hi Pete the best ive done is 1 can morgans Ironbark Dark and 1 can morgans choc Malt extract fill to 23L. 2 week ferment 4.5% very very tasty.

JCG


----------



## Steve

Pointy - try the ESB 3kg Czech Pils with lager yeast - either W34/70 or S189.....beats the 3 you have mentioned IMHO.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chimera

Steve said:


> Pointy - try the ESB 3kg Czech Pils with lager yeast - either W34/70 or S189.....beats the 3 you have mentioned IMHO.
> Cheers
> Steve



Got an ESB Cz. Pils sitting in bottles, trying to hold of quaffing it until summer. With only the Melbourne weather to moderate fermentation tempetatures this was my final and most successful lager over winter.
Few months old now, very crisp & floral, rather sweet.
If I ever repeat this recipe Ill add some bittering, the ESB is too sweet as is.


----------



## Bazza

[/quote]

Got an ESB Cz. Pils sitting in bottles, trying to hold of quaffing it until summer. With only the Melbourne weather to moderate fermentation tempetatures this was my final and most successful lager over winter.
Few months old now, very crisp & floral, rather sweet.
If I ever repeat this recipe Ill add some bittering, the ESB is too sweet as is.
[/quote]

How sweet is sweet? I'm going to plop one of these down v soon and wasn't planning on adding anything unless needed...

Bazza


----------



## Steve

Got an ESB Cz. Pils sitting in bottles, trying to hold of quaffing it until summer. With only the Melbourne weather to moderate fermentation tempetatures this was my final and most successful lager over winter.
Few months old now, very crisp & floral, rather sweet.
If I ever repeat this recipe Ill add some bittering, the ESB is too sweet as is.
[/quote]

How sweet is sweet? I'm going to plop one of these down v soon and wasn't planning on adding anything unless needed...

Bazza
[/quote]


Bazza
Too be honest mine have never been sweet.
Steve


----------



## Paleman

Just thought i'd bump this thread up, as its a very good one.

I havnt done a [email protected] for quite some time now, as ive embarked on mashing some partials over the last year.

I now have time constraints, and am finding hard to brew anything at all at the moment, so the partials are on the backburner for a while.

In the near future i'm going to put down a Wheat Kit of some sort, to see me through the summer. Then i'll be planning for the cooler months.

One of my all time favourite Kits is a Coopers Bitter. So i will put one down with a kilo of LDME and some Fuggles or Goldings. Or maybe a Grumpys Superior Brown Ale Masterbrew + the can of Coopers Bitter.

Then one of the best kit stouts ive ever made was a Grumpys Belfast Gold Masterbrew + a can of standard Coopers Stout. With a finish of a half a handful of some noble hops.

Looking forward again to some easy, quick brews, but good quality.


----------



## Mr Bond

Just remember Adam it's the yeast that makes a huge difference.
use a true weizen strain WY 3068/3333 witha kit and you will get a nice fresh wheaty.
reculture a coopers or another starin from your current stock for the others.


----------



## Paleman

Brauluver said:


> Just remember Adam it's the yeast that makes a huge difference.
> use a true weizen strain WY 3068/3333 witha kit and you will get a nice fresh wheaty.
> reculture a coopers or another starin from your current stock for the others.



Yep cheers Brau.

Have got an Irish Wyeast starter in the fridge for the Stouty ! thinking of using that too for the Bitter, but it might take away from the style. i bet it still taste's good though ! :beerbang:


----------



## Brownie

A good recipe that I have used:

1 Can Coopers Dark Ale;
Safale S-04 Yeast (11g Satchet)
50G Dark Brown Sugar
150G Corn Syrup
500g LDME
500g DDME
Tea Bag Tettnanger Hops
Tea Bag Goldings Hops.

Re-hydratred Safale Yeast for 30 Mins.

Boiled (Hgh Simmer really) DDME, LDME, DBS, Corn Syrup, Kit Yeast and Tettnanger Hops for 30 Mins. Turned off heat added Goldings Hops and left sit for 10 Mins. Added Coopers Dark Ale Can, gave a damn good stir, poured into Fermenter, added cold water to 23 Litres.

Added Yeast and left for two weeks to ferment

Starting Gravity - 1044
Left in Secondary for 2 weeks
Final Gravity - 1014

Bulk primed with 30g Corn Syrup and 150g LDME and bottled on 10 September 2006.

Been tasting this drop over the Xmas break and it is damn good, nice head, good flavour.

Brownie.


----------



## microbe

My "Always one on the go" beer as follows

Morgans Blue Mountain Can,
1Kg LHBS Brew Booster
Teabagged (Morgans?) Hallertau
Kit Yeast
23L

Takes about 4-6 weeks in the bottle before it really gets good. 

The other semi-regular i do is

Morgans Dockside Stout
Morgans Unhopped Dark Malt
Teabagged Cascade
Kit Yeast
23L

the last batch of this I also added 15mL Liquorice Ext, but I wasn't paying attention and overfilled to about 24.5L and then I got impatient and pitched at about 30`C. It's now about 2 months in the bottle and it's the best dark beer I've made. Could probably use more hops though - pretty heavy on the malt.

:beer: Cheers,

microbe


----------



## blackbock

microbe said:


> My "Always one on the go" beer as follows
> 
> Morgans Blue Mountain Can,
> 1Kg LHBS Brew Booster
> Teabagged (Morgans?) Hallertau
> Kit Yeast
> 23L



Yep, that's a good emergency beer, only I like to use the Coopers Bav. Lager


----------



## Cortez The Killer

Here is a list of my Kit & Kilo recipes I've done with tasting notes

http://hyperfox.info/beer01.htm

Cheers


----------



## Clutch

Draggin' this up from the depths to say there's a lot of good recipes in here!
A lot of new guys like myself will get tonnes of tips and info from it.


----------



## thylacine

Clutch said:


> Draggin' this up from the depths to say there's a lot of good recipes in here!
> A lot of new guys like myself will get tonnes of tips and info from it.




http://www.hbkitreviews.com/index.php


----------

